# newbie snowboard advice



## 4x4man514 (Jan 29, 2018)

hey guys, i used to board a good bit but its been over 10 yrs since ive been out. so i went this past weekend and needless to say i was a bit rusty. so heres my question, i weighed about 175 pounds , about 5'10" size 11 boot back then and i was happy with the performance of my 157 rossignal board. now im about 220 pounds. on this recent trip, when i was carveing, my edge seemed to blow out much more to the point it was difficult to slow down. it just didnt seem to bite as good. im assuming all the extra weight. do i need a different board now? stiffer? different style? can a few cm really make that much difference? what do yall suggest i change to get back to the performance i had 10 yrs ago?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pinkbury (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi! I'm a chick and I'm shorter than you, so don't just go by my advice, but I started riding 6 years ago on a board that was smaller than my current board and surprisingly the difference of a few CM can be felt (that's what she said). I started on a board that was too small for me, then I got my own board that was a couple CM larger, then I upgraded to what I have now (Rome Lo-Fi) which is a couple more CM I believe. This one felt strange to get used to because I was spreading my feet apart more, but I got used to it and I love it. I'm wondering if you would feel more comfortable on a longer board with your feet spread out slightly wider. Sucks to have to buy a new one tho. Have you also tried changing the direction of your bindings a little bit? You can adjust them and see if that makes a difference because your stance will be slightly different.


----------



## ETonasnowboard (Jan 28, 2018)

You could definitely go with a longer board and with your weight you might want to go kinda stiff as well. I would look at boards over 160, maybe even 164 or sth like that and I would buy at least a decent medium flex then (that offcourse also depends on what you wanna do with it - are you a trickster or do you just want to carve/speed down the hill? For freestyle you don't want to go too stiff, but if you want to get some speed you definitely want some stiffness in your life for stability). 

You could look at Magnetraction (Libtech and Jones have that that I know of), which could also help keep pressure on your edges. 

Did you only have trouble breaking on steep slopes or everywhere?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I ride anything from a 153 to 163 and I'm the same weight as you. I tend to favor boards that are 157 for more maneuverability, but if I'm doing sketchy steep shit I prefer my board to be around 160-163. 

sharpen your edges

bend your knees more, a lot more.

boards have improved a lot since 10 years ago, if you want to upgrade, might as well. I'd get your boots/bindings situated first.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jan 29, 2018)

thanks for all the solid advice yall. 

pinkbury- i havent ever changed my bindings on my board. ive always felt comfortable with the way they felt. can a slight adjustment reaaly make that much difference on performance?

etonasnowboard- im definitely more into carving/speeding down the mountain. ive done gotten too old for all the freestyling, lol. and i do break loose more on the steep stuff or when i have built up too much speed

jae- how do you tell if your edges need sharpening? and can this make that much difference on an old board like mine? i dont think ive ever even waxed my board. and i may need to bend more, im sure im rusty as heck, its only been 10 yrs. lol. i guess im worried i may go out and spend a bunch of money on a board i dont really need. it might just be my rustiness the whole time. and as far as boots/ bindings i have flow bindings and have always really liked them, i have a couple of boots, some rides and some that are in storage that i cant remember. i dont think either of them were expensive but they worked fine in the past.

the boards i have been thinking about are the rome reverb rocker or the rome mechanic in 160, do yall think that one of these will be a good match for me?

thanks a pile yall!


----------

